# AKA Potters Manor - Nov 2011



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sunday, sitting; listening to the kids fighting over the playstation, each snipe grinding me more. "Thats it we are going out". Quick look at google, stop for fuel and we're off. Totally forgot what time it got dark now, so was a bit of a race against the sun.

Was not disappointed when we arrived, a very imposing building sitting on the valley slope. The building has been wrecked, 2 years ago it was full of possessions and history, it has now all gone a bit rotten and crumbly, with most items either snatched or launched through windows, although some little gems remain. The old Diablo Worshipers / Ghost Hunters seem to like the place with the old pentagram on each level.

I would also like to state, probably obvious to some, but kids and stealth don't co exist, my daughter speaks at only one pitch "foghorn" and developed a cough, and when my boy walks about he's about as light footed as King Kong.

A bit of history, and I mean a bit - Built in 1904 by architect Hugh Jokin. Home to a potter and orchid enthusiast, of which the lady of the house was still alive at the grand old age of 104 in 2010. Currently has planning permission for demolish and rebuild, its up for sale for a cool 2.5 million.

Piccies






































































































Cheers for looking


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 28, 2011)

Rarely do i post on here but THAT is an awesome shoot. Well done!!!!


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

B7TMW said:


> Rarely do i post on here but THAT is an awesome shoot. Well done!!!!



Cheers, really enjoyed this place.


----------



## mookster (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol at part of the original joke description still being used....she's looking sorry or herself nowadays


----------



## nelly (Nov 28, 2011)

Mate, thats fantastic, I don't like to use the phrase "polished a turd", but you really did polish a turd with spectacular results 

I really wish I could click the "Thank" button twice on this one, but Krela seems to have disabled that feature 

After bumping into you and the Mini Tanks in Dover, I can almost see you lot creeping around here and it raises a smile, was Fido with you?


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

nelly said:


> Mate, thats fantastic, I don't like to use the phrase "polished a turd", but you really did polish a turd with spectacular results
> 
> I really wish I could click the "Thank" button twice on this one, but Krela seems to have disabled that feature
> 
> After bumping into you and the Mini Tanks in Dover, I can almost see you lot creeping around here and it raises a smile, was Fido with you?



Cheers Nelly, I wish we were creeping, more like a herd of elephants. No fido this time, bit to far to travel


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

mookster said:


> Lol at part of the original joke description still being used....she's looking sorry or herself nowadays



I thought I would keep it up, don't wana be held responible for its downfall


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice work tank, good to see the old girl is still hanging in there, did you get to any of the outbuildings hidden in the trees at all?


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 29, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> did you get to any of the outbuildings hidden in the trees at all?



Found the garages, nowt else, also noted nearby there was a derelict farm, however we run out of light, and patience. Did we miss much.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic report!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 29, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> Found the garages, nowt else, also noted nearby there was a derelict farm, however we run out of light, and patience. Did we miss much.



To be honest I missed them too but there are supposed to be several out buildings and at least one overgrown fountain. I think I need to pop down there for another look round at some point, just need to create a list of other things to see. Its a long way for one site


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

I see you didn't have any hoovering to do over the weekend Tank! 

Nice piccies! I was wondering about doing this place and had been put off by comments which made it sound like it wasn't worth the effort but it looks quite intact?

Hmmm... got me wondering now!!!

Thanks for posting.

PS... was that an S8 or an S10 rezzy? My memory is getting so bad nowadays and it's literally years since I had to use one when I was in the TA!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow I would love to check this out , your excellent report has me most intrigued.

Team TJ we should check it out


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

AltDayOut said:


> Wow I would love to check this out , your excellent report has me most intrigued.
> 
> Team TJ we should check it out



Yup... trouble is it's "darn' sarf" big time. I'm up for it though but it's not going to be until after Crimbo I don't think. How about you?


----------



## wirelessmast (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pics, i do like it when theres calendars and magazines etc about, gives a sense of the date the site was abandoned.

Not surfe the S6 is really your look... maybe you should consider investing in an S10?


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Yup... trouble is it's "darn' sarf" big time. I'm up for it though but it's not going to be until after Crimbo I don't think. How about you?



hmmm it is a bit of a trek we have lots of free down time just before and after crimbo so yeah maybe and as we going all that way maybe we could take in some other splores alongst the way


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF & Alt if you are heading down that way let me know I would love to meet up and indeed revisit the site of my first Urbex outing


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> PS... was that an S8 or an S10 rezzy? My memory is getting so bad nowadays and it's literally years since I had to use one when I was in the TA!



Its a £2 at the bootfair rezzy, no idea what type it is, soz.


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 29, 2011)

wirelessmast said:


> Not surfe the S6 is really your look... maybe you should consider investing in an S10?



Its t2020 Jr in the chair with the rezzy, a bit big for his head. I wish I was that slim!


----------



## King Al (Nov 29, 2011)

Its a shame to see the old place looking so sad but great pics all the same, nice one Tank


----------



## mookster (Nov 29, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> TeeJF & Alt if you are heading down that way let me know I would love to meet up and indeed revisit the site of my first Urbex outing



Think I'd have to join you, been meaning to meet up with TJ and co for ages now


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 29, 2011)

You certainly have done a good job shooting this sad ol place.well done.


----------



## RustySmiff (Nov 29, 2011)

wow, looks like an amazing place, awesome photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

mookster said:


> Think I'd have to join you, been meaning to meet up with TJ and co for ages now



Party time!!!


----------



## smiler (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoyed that Tank, Thanks


----------



## The Archivist (Dec 1, 2011)

Good report, excellently captured 



tank2020 said:


> Found the garages, nowt else, also noted nearby there was a derelict farm, however we run out of light, and patience. Did we miss much.



There's quite a lot there, greenhouses mostly but also stables, a gardner's cottage, a rockery, fountain, outdoor pool, an avenue of pollarded trees and a pond with an island. Well worth a look but it took me a lot of fighting with brambles and nettles to get to them. The farm was the home farm of the estate, I took a look last time I was there and it was quite interesting (though empty apart from a knackered upright piano) but very rotten in places so I wouldn't trust the floors.

















As to the paperwork, one of my contacts tells me that some of it at least has been removed on behalf of the surviving relatives and/or executors.


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> Good report, excellently captured
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, may be worth another poke around if about, I found the pond with island, although this was dry.


----------



## old git (Dec 2, 2011)

*Outbuildings*



Priority 7 said:


> To be honest I missed them too but there are supposed to be several out buildings and at least one overgrown fountain. I think I need to pop down there for another look round at some point, just need to create a list of other things to see. Its a long way for one site



Hi matey, there are indeed other builidings all photographed by an eminent member of another forum I bumped into there but Ive never seen them spring up anywhere.
There is a couple of glasshouses,assorted sheds,water tank and pump,swimming pool and changing room and the fountain.
In a way I found them more interesting as they were new to me not having been in the numerous reports on the house itself.


----------



## rhubarb (Dec 6, 2011)

I've tried 3 times to have a nosey around there, every time I've had my collar felt by a yocal local

And yes I was in stealth mode


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 6, 2011)

rhubarb said:


> I've tried 3 times to have a nosey around there, every time I've had my collar felt by a yocal local
> 
> And yes I was in stealth mode



We were anything but stealth, luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2011)

The place has taken a beating , but still looks well worth a visit.
Great Pics Tank Indeed.
Two things id like to see.
Firstly Potter covered in snow.I think would look great 
Secondly having now met you, is see you in stealth mode lol 

Happy hunting every where 

SK


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 7, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Two things id like to see.
> Firstly Potter covered in snow.I think would look great
> Secondly having now met you, is see you in stealth mode lol
> 
> SK



Cheeky bar steward


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 7, 2011)

Quality Tank 

SK


----------

